# KDE & Rimozione chivaetta USB

## Kernel78

Ciao a tutti, premetto che io non ho mai usato supporti rimovibili usb quindi potrei aver semplicemente dimenticato di configurare qualcosa.

L'altro giorno il mio fratellino mi ha prestato la sua chiavetta usb per copiarmi delle foto e io figo figo mi limito a inserirla e aspetto che kde la rilevi, cosa che succede dopo poco mostrandomi la solita scelta se aprire una finestra o non fare nulla, io scelgo la finestra.

Mi viene aperta una finestra di konqueror che punta a system:/media/sdd e contenente tutte le foto che io mi copio, dopo di che tutto contento decido di smontare la chiavetta prima di staccarla dal pc per evitare di rovinarla (stando a quel poco che ne so non è cosa buona e saggia staccare la chiavetta prima di averla smontata), mi sposto in system:/media dove trovo l'icona del "dispositivo rimovibile montato", tasto destro e come mi aspettavo trovo un rassicurante "Rimozione sicura" peccato che non smonti il dispositivo ... provo più volte ma il risultato non cambia.

Ho dovuto dare da root il comando umount /dev/sdd e solo allora mi viene mostrata l'icona del "dispositivo rimovibile non montato" e ho potuto rimuovere la chiavetta senza paura.

Ho provato a rifare tutto il percorso ma non sono riuscito a far funzionare la rimozione sicura (fortunatamente non ho danneggiato la chiave ne perso le foto).

Suggerimenti, idee, link ?

/EDIT: e buon anno  :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

L'utente è aggiunto al gruppo plugdev? Usi ancora ivman?

----------

## Elbryan

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> L'utente è aggiunto al gruppo plugdev? Usi ancora ivman?

 

che si doverbbe usare invece di ivman?

----------

## Kernel78

L'utente è aggiunto al gruppo plugdev e non uso ivman.

Ho seguito la guida per configurare kde ai tempi dell'installazione e non ho mai avuto problemi con cd o altri supporti removibili ma non avevo mai provato con una chiavetta usb ...

----------

## guerro

io avevo lo stesso problema. L'ho risoldo dichiarando il device in fstab e aggiungendo come opzioni "users" per permettere lo smontaggio anche agli utenti. ora mi funziona perfettamente...     :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, con questa riga nel mio fstab non ho mai avuto problemi di questo tipo.

```
/dev/sdb1               /mnt/pendrive   auto            user,noauto,rw          0 0
```

@guerro credo che l'opzione sia "user" .. senza "s", poi magari mi sbaglio e funziona lo stesso.. però! ;P

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ciao, con questa riga nel mio fstab non ho mai avuto problemi di questo tipo.
> 
> ```
> /dev/sdb1               /mnt/pendrive   auto            user,noauto,rw          0 0
> ```
> ...

 

se si usano i tool automatici, la riga in fstab non deve più essere aggiunta

----------

## fbcyborg

Ah, ok... io non uso alcun tool automatico.. ecco perchè.

----------

## Kernel78

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Ciao, con questa riga nel mio fstab non ho mai avuto problemi di questo tipo.
> 
> ```
> /dev/sdb1               /mnt/pendrive   auto            user,noauto,rw          0 0
> ```
> ...

 

Io uso i tool automatici, non ho la riga in fstab ma non mi effettua l'umount quando dal menu contestuale seleziono "Rimozione sicura"  :Confused: 

----------

## Luca89

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> che si doverbbe usare invece di ivman?

 

gnome-volume-manager su Gnome e compilare un pacchetto di kde (non ricordo quale) con la flag use hal attiva.

----------

## crisandbea

per non smontare la chiavetta lo dici solo perchè dopo aver fatto rimozione sicura, c'è ancora l'icona della chiavetta, magari quando la inserisci vi è anche un triangolo verde sulla chiavetta(che significa che è montata), nel caso non vi è il triangolo vuol dire che è smontata nonostante ti mostri l'icona,  hai notato queste cose???  è capitato a me ma era solo mia distrazione..... prova a darci un'occhio. facci sapere.

ciauz

nb:Buon Anno a Tutti.

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> per non smontare la chiavetta lo dici solo perchè dopo aver fatto rimozione sicura, c'è ancora l'icona della chiavetta, magari quando la inserisci vi è anche un triangolo verde sulla chiavetta(che significa che è montata), nel caso non vi è il triangolo vuol dire che è smontata nonostante ti mostri l'icona,  hai notato queste cose???  è capitato a me ma era solo mia distrazione..... prova a darci un'occhio. facci sapere.
> 
> 

 

Già notate, dopo aver fatto "Rimozione sicura" il triangolo verde rimane al suo posto e il nome dell'icona rimane "Dispositivo rimovibile montato" mentre dopo aver dato umount /dev/sdd (solo da root) il triangolo verde sparisce e il nome dell'icona diventa "Dispositivo rimovibile non montato".

----------

## crisandbea

usi :

```

-kioslaves + pmount + udev ????
```

che versioni  usi???

se dai :

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep USB

# USB support

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# USB Device Class drivers

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y
```

hai qualcosa di simile???

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

uso:

```
kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.5.5

sys-fs/udev-087-r1

```

non ho pmount installato

e tolti i commenti questo è tutto ciò che contiene USB nella mia configurazione del kernel

```
CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

```

----------

## Sparker

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> uso:
> 
> ```
> kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1
> 
> ...

 

Installa pmount, ti permette di montare/smontare i device usb da utente.

Se la "rimozione sicura" fallisce puoi usare pumount passandogli come parametri la directory che ti ha creato in /media

esempio:

pumount /media/discLast edited by Sparker on Tue Jan 02, 2007 10:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

[quote="Sparker"] *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> uso:
> 
> ```
> kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1
> 
> ...

 

Io non voglio un workaround, altrimenti potrei limitarmi a usare sudo per fare l'umount del device senza andare ad installare pmount.

Io voglio capire perché "Rimozione sicura" non funzioni e farla funzionare.

----------

## ercoppa

 *Quote:*   

> Io voglio capire perché "Rimozione sicura" non funzioni e farla funzionare

 

Da come l'ho capita io (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) l'automount/autoumount in kde funziona solo se la USE hal è abilitata, che si porta dietro pmount (a me se lo porta dietro kdebase mi sembra)  che gestisce il tutto.

----------

## Kernel78

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Io voglio capire perché "Rimozione sicura" non funzioni e farla funzionare 
> 
> Da come l'ho capita io (  ) l'automount/autoumount in kde funziona solo se la USE hal è abilitata, che si porta dietro pmount (a me se lo porta dietro kdebase mi sembra)  che gestisce il tutto.

 

Io ho la USE hal attiva, pmount non è installato (e la guida ufficiale non accenna nemmeno a doverlo installare) e l'automount funziona perfettamente con cd, dvd e fotocamera digitale mentre l'unica cosa che non riesco a fare è la rimozione sicura della chiavetta USB ma quando la inserisco viene vista e montata correttamente.

----------

## GiRa

Ogni volta che ho avuto rogne con l'automount in KDE si è risolto riemergento pmount.

@chi non ce l'ha: Una volta l'avevo disinstallato grazie ai consigli di --depclean ma KDE ha cominciato a comportarsi male. Emerso nuovamente e tutto risolto.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> l'unica cosa che non riesco a fare è la rimozione sicura della chiavetta USB ma quando la inserisco viene vista e montata correttamente.

 

con pmount il problema si risolve, in effetti non mi pare che la guida ne parli..

----------

## ercoppa

Leggete qui

infatti kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.2 se attiva la USE hal richiede pmount, chissà perchè le versione successive nn lo richiedono   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kernel78

Ok, per il momento mi accontento di installare a mano pmount.

Non ho la minima intenzione di mettere [risolto], appena posso controllo se esiste già un bug simile altrimenti ne apro uno io ...

Non mi piacciono le soluzioni "artigianali", se esiste "Rimozione sicura" voglio che funzioni e che il sistema sappia cosa deve installare per farla funzionare in caso contrario non dovrebbe nemmeno apparire l'opzione.

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto  :Wink: 

Vi terrò aggiornati.

----------

## GiRa

L'artigianato qui è solo l'aggirare una lacuna dell'ebuild dato che non sei obbligato ad utilizzare pmount a mano.

Nel dubbio puntualizzo visto che hai intenzione d'aprire un bugreport.

----------

## Kernel78

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> L'artigianato qui è solo l'aggirare una lacuna dell'ebuild dato che non sei obbligato ad utilizzare pmount a mano.
> 
> Nel dubbio puntualizzo visto che hai intenzione d'aprire un bugreport.

 

Meglio puntualizzare una volta in più che una volta in meno  :Wink: 

Cmq quello che io intendo essere un bug è proprio la mancata dipendenza da pmount se questo è indispensabile per fornire una funzionalità offerta da un menù ...

Se esiste la voce "Rimozione sicura" il sistema deve installarmi ciò che serve affinché tale comando sia funzionante, altrimenti non voglio nemmeno vederla ...

/EDIT: primo aggiornamento ...

Esiste già un vecchio bug dove si chiedeva di aggiungere pmount come dipendenza di kde-base/kdebase-kioslave, il bug (86283) è stato chiuso in data 2005-11-29 con la decisione di aggiungere pmount come dipendenza.

Spulciando il ChangeLog di kde-base/kdebase-kioslave però ho scoperto che in data 02 Dec 2006 Diego Pettenò <flameeyes@gentoo.org> ha rimosso pmount dalle dipendenze.

Avrà avuto i suoi buoni motivi ma al momento mi sfuggono e non sono ancora riuscito a trovare spiegazioni per la sua decisione.

----------

## GiRa

Potresti scrivergli.

----------

## fejfbo

Ho riesumato questo post.

Ho dovuto effettuare su un portatile una nuova e fiammante Gentoo.

Il problema è che a me non mi appare nessuna icona sul desktop quando inserisco la mia chiavetta Usb, invece ad altre installazioni tutto sembra funzionare correttamente.

Ho seguito la guida ufficiale, uso x86 totalmente stabile.

Sapete per caso dove potrei controllare???

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Sapete per caso dove potrei controllare???

 posta per fav l'output di 

```
rc-status -a
```

----------

## fejfbo

```
Runlevel: boot

 keymaps                                                                                                                                                  [ started  ]

 clock                                                                                                                                                    [ started  ]

 localmount                                                                                                                                               [ started  ]

 consolefont                                                                                                                                              [ started  ]

 modules                                                                                                                                                  [ started  ]

 hostname                                                                                                                                                 [ started  ]

 net.lo                                                                                                                                                   [ started  ]

 urandom                                                                                                                                                  [ started  ]

 checkroot                                                                                                                                                [ started  ]

 rmnologin                                                                                                                                                [ started  ]

 bootmisc                                                                                                                                                 [ started  ]

 checkfs                                                                                                                                                  [ started  ]

Runlevel: default

 xdm                                                                                                                                                      [ started  ]

 dbus                                                                                                                                                     [ started  ]

 hald                                                                                                                                                     [ started  ]

 local                                                                                                                                                    [ started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                                                               [ started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                                                [ started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                                                                 [ started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                                                 [ started  ]

 alsasound                                                                                                                                                [ started  ]

Runlevel: nonetwork

 local                                                                                                                                                    [ started  ]

Runlevel: single

Runlevel: UNASSIGNED

 coldplug                                                                                                                                                 [ stopped  ]

 crypto-loop                                                                                                                                              [ stopped  ]

 cupsd                                                                                                                                                    [ stopped  ]

 dhcpd                                                                                                                                                    [ stopped  ]

 dhcrelay                                                                                                                                                 [ stopped  ]

 gpm                                                                                                                                                      [ stopped  ]

 hdparm                                                                                                                                                   [ stopped  ]

 hotplug                                                                                                                                                  [ stopped  ]

 lisa                                                                                                                                                     [ stopped  ]

 nscd                                                                                                                                                     [ stopped  ]

 numlock                                                                                                                                                  [ stopped  ]

 pwcheck                                                                                                                                                  [ stopped  ]

 reslisa                                                                                                                                                  [ stopped  ]

 rsyncd                                                                                                                                                   [ stopped  ]

 saslauthd                                                                                                                                                [ stopped  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                                                     [ stopped  ]

```

----------

## crisandbea

usi per caso :

```

kioslaves + pmount + udev ????
```

che versioni  usi???

se dai :

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep USB

# USB support

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# USB Device Class drivers

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y
```

hai qualcosa di simile???

hai la flag hal e dbus abilitata nel make.conf ???

ciauz

----------

## fejfbo

```
kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1

sys-fs/udev-103
```

Pmount non lo uso, mentre in make.conf ho solo la use hal in quanto nel manuale non è riportato di mettere la use dbus

----------

## crisandbea

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1
> 
> ...

 

aggiungi la flag dbus nel make.conf è ricompila il tutto 

```
 emerge -DuN world
```

, dopo di che prova a vedere se va. 

ciauz

----------

## fejfbo

Ho provato anche con quella use ma niente.

Preciso che il mount manuale funziona alla perfezione

Una precisazione, ora sono loggato come root, che possa essere quello il problema?

----------

## Kernel78

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Ho provato anche con quella use ma niente.
> 
> Preciso che il mount manuale funziona alla perfezione
> 
> Una precisazione, ora sono loggato come root, che possa essere quello il problema?

 

essere loggato come root è sempre un problema  :Wink: 

root è solo per l'amministrazione della macchina, per tutto il resto fatti un utente normale (e aggiungilo a tutti i gruppi che ti servono).

----------

## fejfbo

In effetti il problema stava nell'essere loggato come root.

Purtroppo non ci avevo pensato, siccome ho da poco installato mi loggavo come root per finire le ultime impostazioni.

Gentili come sempre   :Laughing: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ho un problema, se uso pmount riesco a smontare la pendrive ma mi scompaiono le icone dei dispositivi smontati, mentre se tolgo pmount non riesco a smontarla.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

```
emerge -pv udev dbus hal kdebase-kioslaves

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-104-r11  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r3  USE="crypt -acpi -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1  USE="hal ldap samba -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -xinerama" 0 kB

Total: 4 packages (4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## bandreabis

Rispondo da me: tutto il problema risiede nel comando 

```
kio_media_mounthelper
```

utilizzato da kde per montare/smontare le periferiche.

Nel file /usr/kde/3.5/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop è inserito il comando per rimuovere:

```
Exec=kio_media_mounthelper -s %u
```

 che non fa quel che deve, cioè smontare+espellere.

Basta modificare "-s" in "-u" per far si che smonti solamente.... e che funzioni.

Il problema non è  nei permessi ma nel comando. Non chiedetemi perchè con pmount funzioni...

Nota di colore: la funzione "-s" (o meglio, la funzione "-e" che essa richiama) espelle il dispositivo e lo cancella dalla lista degli "smontati montabili", ecco perchè  *bandreabis wrote:*   

> mi scompaiono le icone dei dispositivi smontati

 

Spero di non aver detto una banalità ormai risaputa e che possa esservi stato d'aiuto. (in realtà la soluzione è anche qui anche se non l'avevo notata subito)

EDIT: non so se perchè ho pasticciato, ma ora non mi funziona il pulsante eject del cdrom (e non è per "-u" o "-s") che prima mi smontava ed espelleva il cd. Ora debbo prima smontare per espellerlo. UFFI!! pmount è ancora necessario.

----------

